# reserved a baby indian ringneck parrot today!



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

as in the title...as some people may know we were thinking of getting a parrot a while ago, anyway....we had been reading up a lot on IRN`s and they seemed perfect for us!...cant wait to get him/her home!!....it was love at first sight! just a normal green one...could have had pied or blue or grey etc...but this guy/girls personality won us over INSTANTLY....really excited! feel like a kid again! :lol2:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Just some info.Is it hand reared ?.It WILL goes though a like teenage stage of biting/screaming'etc.Even if it's sweet as now.You just need to grit your teeth and get past and keep on with the taming it will go back fine.If you start leaving it at this stage you will have a non tame ringneck on your hands.It's a ringneck thing it's in there nature.


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks gazz...we have read all about the bluffing stage, he/she is indeed hand reared and i do understand that most will go through this odd stage once their hormones kick in lol...and as you advised, we will just carry on with business as usual, and grin and bear it...these guys are SO clever! i cant believe they are not more popular! fantastic talkers, great personalaties (once past the bluffing stage) and highly trainable! not to mention downright beautiful!...such a shame what "myths" and "reputations" can do....very similar thing with Pituophis!....:whip:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm gonna say it.....WHY?

Having kept these loud screaming birds they are only any good for an avairy. Once they hit the teen stage they are well known for being the worst of all parrots and parrakeets in terms of taking aggresion out on owners.


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

Pimperella said:


> I'm gonna say it.....WHY?
> 
> Having kept these loud screaming birds they are only any good for an avairy. Once they hit the teen stage they are well known for being the worst of all parrots and parrakeets in terms of taking aggresion out on owners.


 
well from what i have read and seen this is not true at all, they do go through the teen stage as you say, but all parrots do...IRN`s just tend to go through it earlier than most others...but as said, if dealt with properly by ignoring their agression at this stage, and carrying on with life as usual they will normally emerge a steady calm bird...the response you have given screams the old school keepers attitudes towards them, and from what i have read on the subject 90% of this was down to people not dealing with this stage properly, they would try disciplining the bird by shaking their hand when it bites, or tapping it on the beak or shouting at it...or locking it away til it calmed down etc...apparently these are all things that IRN`s usually take very personally and will just undo all the work the hand rearer has done, by making them fear humans again and revert back to a wild disposition....i may well be wrong, but from all the up to date things i am reading, and all the countless videos you see on youtube etc...i think it is another case of getting a bad reputation through being mis-understood.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Pimperella said:


> Once they hit the teen stage they are well known for being the worst of all parrots and parrakeets in terms of taking aggresion out on owners.


And that's the mistake most ringneck owners make.As soon as there bird start doing this.They take it as being a wild/not good house pet bird.And they either get gid or put in the aviarie.Yet if they just keep on with the taming and just get past this point there great birds.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

grrr lets just get back onto the cngrats i know it was advice and its correct advice but...

he didnt ask for it he has ob made sure he knows his stuff as he has said he knows how to tame the bird knows all the pros and cons so lets just get on the subject

congrats

make sure we get some lovley pictures when hes home!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

nope, i know all this but as a first bird they are highly not recomended as first birds.


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Wicked man, But, why??

More snakes


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

If you could hear the noise those things make screeching over my workplace (wild),you would think twice!


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

gazz said:


> And that's the mistake most ringneck owners make.As soon as there bird start doing this.They take it as being a wild/not good house pet bird.And they either get gid or put in the aviarie.Yet if they just keep on with the taming and just get past this point there great birds.


This is EXACTLY what i have been told! i have joined a few bird forums and the general consensus is what you say above...we are prepared for the awkward phase, and hope to come out of it with a great bird...



quilson_mc_spike said:


> grrr lets just get back onto the cngrats i know it was advice and its correct advice but...
> 
> he didnt ask for it he has ob made sure he knows his stuff as he has said he knows how to tame the bird knows all the pros and cons so lets just get on the subject
> 
> ...


Thanks  and we get him/her tomorrow so will grab a few pics then : victory:



Pimperella said:


> nope, i know all this but as a first bird they are highly not recomended as first birds.


this isn`t my first bird, i have two cockatiels currently, and have had tiels most of my life tbh...and i had a senegal many moons ago that i managed to tame from being an aviary bird, he was a breeding male (lost his mate)...he was around 4 years old and it was hard work but worth it! sadly i had to let him go as the council said we were getting complaints about noise (i lived in a block of flats at the time)



SNAKEWISPERA said:


> Wicked man, But, why??
> 
> More snakes


lol cheers mate, and because i want one! :lol2:



Berber King said:


> If you could hear the noise those things make screeching over my workplace (wild),you would think twice!


yeah the aviery and wild ringnecks certainly can make a good old racket when they want to :lol2:....but on the whole indoor "pet" ones are supposedly not as noisy, obviously any parrot will make a racket...thats what birds do eh...


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

here he/she is...


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

as for names it is looking like Yoshi.....


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

Very sweet :flrt: I think you will be ok you are well prepard: victory: Keep up the pics :no1:


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

leggy said:


> Very sweet :flrt: I think you will be ok you are well prepard: victory: Keep up the pics :no1:


Thanks....and i think so too .....here is a vid of him destroying his new perch :lol2:


YouTube - baby indian ringneck parrots first day home


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

Congratulations on your new pet, Yoshi is gorgeous and seems to have settled in very well - he's certainly making himself at home from the look of things!

And I totally agree - ALL parrots are noisy to an extent, but problems with screaming and shouting can be avoided by careful training and husbandry most of the time. Each bird has its own individual personality and even those that are supposedly 'quiet' species can have other ideas! We were told over and over that Green Cheek Conures are relatively quiet birds, but it seems somebody forgot to tell our baby Willow this when we got her a couple of months ago! She's got a heck of a set of lungs on her and isn't afraid to use them to tell us what she does/doesn't like! :lol2:


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

sweet ian, cant wait to meet her/him only complaint is what happened to the commentry :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

What a cute baby :flrt:


----------



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)

That parrot is Gorgeous Ian. Good luck with her. :no1:


----------



## Vase (Jul 14, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> nope, i know all this but as a first bird they are highly not recomended as first birds.


Why?

I've got a lutino male called J.D. He was 9 this year and is silly tame. He was my first psittacine. Will fly to me on command and all sorts. Really easy to look after and I didnt really find any huge behavioural changes when he hit the 'terrible twos'.

Noisy little buggers though. Even putting a cover over his cage rarely shuts him up! :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Ian.g said:


> as for names it is looking like Yoshi.....


 Nice looking bird. One little tip though. Birds can't say 's' or 'sh' very well so you might not get it to say it's name. I used to have an alexandrine called 'Ember' as I maintained that the big red beak looked llike a glowing ember.
I have an IRN too. Mine is a male. No idea how old as he is a rescue. He is in my big m,ixed aviary. Most summers he likes to be let out of the aviary and spends his days flying about and roosting in the big trees on my land. Every night he waits to be let into the aviary block to sleep.


----------

